# Safe to cut carbon fibre seatpost?



## Atomant (Jul 14, 2009)

My bike comes with a carbon fibre seat post and I'm wondering if it's safe to cut it? If yes, are there any methods to do it or just hack it off with a saw?


----------



## mtbiker4ever (Mar 17, 2009)

I have mine Cut by my bike shop and I havent had a single issue in a year... But there are some seatpost that will void the warranty..


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, but take a look at the minimum insertion depth and heed its warning. A hacksaw will work, a new blade will make it easier, wrap tape (electrical works) around it and then cut through the tape and post together, sand down the edges when you are done. A miter box or cutting guide will help keep it nice and straight.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

If you have an Air Compressor, a Cut-Off Wheel Tool works great.
Smooth, clean cut and you can do it by hand and not have to clamp the carbon Post.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

just noticed that you posted this in the saving weight forum...If I am wrong here then so be it...but I think you might save like an ounce or two by cutting some post off...unless its extraordinarily heavy in the first place....may not be worth the warranty void...again, unless it isnt any good in the first place


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Even two inches of aluminum weighs an ounce so a lighter carbon tubing will save you less weight.

Don't breath in the carbon dust. It's carcinogenic. Very bad for you.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

kytyree said:


> Yes, but take a look at the minimum insertion depth and heed its warning. ...


Also, some seat post should remain below the junction of Seat Tube and Top Tube.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

Use a fine tooth hacksaw, sand it smooth and then maybe apply some thing to seal the cut end when your done. For small areas nailpolish would probably work.


----------



## ktuck (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry I don't remember the source or exact terminology, but one seatpost manufacturer's installation instructions said not to cut off the seatpost at all. Evidently there were some sort of structural "rings" that were a necessary part of the engineering.


----------

